# Mark HIT packet with squid 2.7 + PF



## Mohsen_Moradgholi (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,

First thanks for reading read my post.

I installed Squid 2.7 on FreeBSD 8.2 (with GENERIC kernel + PF + Bridge) and mark HIT object with Squid zph_mode, like this:


```
zph_mode tos
zph_local 0x30
zph_parent 0x0
zph_option 136
```
But when I run: `tcpdump -nvi em1 port 80 | grep 'tos 0x0'` Squid never marks any packets. It is amazing to me!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2012)

There can be several reasons why no-one responds

 Nobody understands the question.
 Nobody knows an answer.
 The person that might know the answer hasn't seen your post yet


----------

